
The maverick who shuns investors - balakk
http://www.thehindu.com/business/Industry/the-maverick-who-shuns-investors/article8573158.ece?homepage=true
======
not_that_noob
A new and interesting perspective from someone who bootstrapped a billion
dollar company without any investors.

